# If you become the new president..



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

a bit of fun.. no Egypt bashing

My law would be

that anyone tooting their car horn will be made to wash their car and the 3 nearest cars to them.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I would only allow the secret police to torture people by making them watch Mr Bean episodes and in order to disperse crowds play Cliff Richard on full blast


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:madgrin: I would open a state subsidized drinkies in every street corner


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> :madgrin: I would open a state subsidized drinkies in every street corner


you mean there not already.
well id give my self a 20% share, of everything and send it to the brits,think they need it,with all the state benefits getting cut etc.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Public flogging in Midan Tahrir every Friday for anyone caught spitting !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Public flogging in Midan Tahrir every Friday for anyone caught spitting !!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Compulsory delivery of all mail arriving from abroad.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Compulsory attendance to learn how to:

*Line up in an orderly fashion (no pushing or shoving)
*NOT swerve towards pedestrians whilst driving down any street
*Ladies first!
*A smile does not mean "I want to have sex with you."


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Name and shame boards nationwide of men who torment/stalk women.

If listed more than 3 times then the women in question get a right to vote for the said man to be castrated!


----------



## 6city (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> a bit of fun.. no Egypt bashing
> 
> My law would be
> 
> that anyone tooting their car horn will be made to wash their car and the 3 nearest cars to them.


that´s good one :clap2:


----------

